# The Postman (1997)



## padders (Mar 6, 2001)

What did everyone else think of this one? I liked this film, although i normally do like kevin costner for some reason.

Quite inspiring, nice portrayal of what might happen if we lost all our technology, bit of lord of the flies elements all in all a good film. Might have to read the book sometime as well...


----------



## ZachWZ (Mar 20, 2001)

*Glad to hear*

it is good to see that this flim has more fans than just me.  the year it came out it was on many 10 worst lists.  However this shows that many Critics know nothing.

ZachWZ


----------



## Red Queen (Jun 4, 2001)

*Which is better?*

Several of my friends, after seeing this movie, in the theatre, keep telling me that the book was better.  

I tried reading the book and I just couldn't get into it.  The answers were just too pat for me.  "Men are evil and women must police them"  Yick!

On the other hand, I really enjoyed the movie   It really worked for me.  I liked the cameo by Tom Petty, too 

So, at the risk of a fl*** war, I think the movie was better than the book.  I liked the ending, and the cameo by Costner's son


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

HI red queen,
I think the movie was better than the book, mabey because I watched the movie first and so when I  tryied reading the book it  just ended up being perdictible.
N E Way I think it was a TOP movie!
~Ice~
:rolly2:


----------



## rde (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Which is better?*



> _Originally posted by Red Queen _
> *
> So, at the risk of a fl*** war, I think the movie was better than the book.  I liked the ending, and the cameo by Costner's son  *


Consider yourself, ahem, fl***d. I really enjoyed the book, but hated the film.
Brin's one of my favourite writers, and while the Postman is far from his best book (that accolade goes to The Uplift War), I really enjoyed it. Several times.


----------



## The_Warrior (Feb 18, 2007)

*The Postman*

Did anyone like this? I did, but the cridics hated it. Probly becaus it cam out at the wrong time. I post-apocalyptic stuff, and thought this was cool. Did anyone else like it?


----------



## The_Warrior (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

Oh yeah,btw It's based on one of(i think) Brim's novles.


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

I'm actually a fan of this one too, despite it being ripped apart by the critics.  Costner is a bit hit or miss to me, but I think this one is one of his better ones (much better than the very mediocre Waterworld).  It's a lot more down to earth, realistic and gritty IMO.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

David Brin's original book is deep, thoughtprovoking and satisfying, the film is none of the above.


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

I disagree.  It's not as deep or thought-provoking as the book, as you'd expect, but it does still build a strong message with interesting and engaging characters.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

I liked both Brin's book and the movie; (I, too, tend to like apocalyptic stories) and found little material to be thought provoking in either work. 
To have brought enhanced people and the other details of the book into the movie would have confused the audience more than the relatively straight forward events of the movie as well as increased its length and probably increased its budget into the unproduceable realm, while adding little to the message.
I am no great fan of Costner's acting preferring him as a director.  His acting in this movie is up to his usual standard, IMO.
Enjoy!


----------



## Urien (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

It's a pretty decent movie. It got caught up in the Costner backlash. For a while it was fashionable to hate anything he did. I'm not quite sure what he did to generate such unreasoning hate; perhaps Field of Dreams, Robin Hood and especially Dances with Wolves was just too successful for the establishment.


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

That's probably it, Andrew.  He became so successful with audiences that the establishment probably got a wee bit jealous.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: The Postman*

I didn't find this film particularly bad. A reasonable attempt but unnecessarily long.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never read the book and when the film came out it was slated something chronic so i didn't see it. Caught it once on TV and watched it and i have to say that i really enjoyed it. Considering it was set post apocolyptic, it was a really upbeat film. Nice twee ending. Very underated IMO. 

I haven't yet seen Waterworld. Is this the same?


----------



## Dave (Jun 20, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I haven't yet seen Waterworld. Is this the same?


I thought Waterworld was okay too, worth seeing. The problem with Waterworld was the cost of making it. How could he ever expect to recoup those expenses? I don't think that direction is his problem but rather his business sense.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 21, 2009)

The *Postman* movie was way better than *Waterworld*. But, having said that, I have to also point out that the book was different in significant ways from the film. For example, although Will Patton makes a credible villain, there is no resemblance to the similar character in the novel. And that is unfortunate. But I think the filmmakers weren't interested in any "mutant" scenarios.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 21, 2009)

clovis-man said:


> The *Postman* movie was way better than *Waterworld*. But, having said that, I have to also point out that the book was different in significant ways from the film. For example, although Will Patton makes a credible villain, there is no resemblance to the similar character in the novel. And that is unfortunate. But I think the filmmakers weren't interested in any "mutant" scenarios.



Thats good to hear cause i really wished i hadnt seen the film when i saw there was an award winning book.  The movie is alright, i hope the book is much more than it was.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 21, 2009)

It's been a long time for me, Connavar, but yes, I'd suggest reading the book....


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd read the book before seeing the film but I can generally take different adaptations in their own right rather than bitch about differences!

However, what REALLY riled me was the Macbeth mis-quote; its 'at least we'll die with harness ON our back' - meaning you face your fate on the battlefield, wearing armour. In the film it was quoted as 'OFF your back' and used as a call to arms against slavery and oppression.

Sometimes I dispair...


----------



## Lobolover (Jun 21, 2009)

"Despair" reiver 

And I realy realy liked this movie, one of my 3 most favourite films besides "The Green Mile" and "Shawshank Redemption" .


----------



## Dr.Spengler (Jun 22, 2009)

I could not even get through this movie back in 1997, maybe i should try it again.


----------

